# soccer mommin' it



## mamamutiny (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm getting ready to travel in a minivan. they have lots of good points, such as decent gas mileage (compared to bigger vans / rigs) and are nice and camouflaged. i've NEVER been pulled over in mine, so i love how low profile it is. just don't be a jackass and cover it with "fuck cops" stickers or anything (ha).
you do lose out on the extra space inside, but if you're accustomed to other forms of travel, the thing feels like a fuckin' palace. you can do your cooking outside with a little rocket stove or campstove, or eat foods that don't require much prep or heating when that's not an option.
we plan to make detachable window screens for it and get some solar panels. the back seats are removable, so we'll probably take out one or both, and the floor is covered with wood paneling for easy cleanup of spills/dog messes. i'm making curtains today.
we can't wait to get her on the road!


----------



## bicycle (Jun 24, 2011)

That sounds fucking awesome!
Do you have any photos of your project(van) would love to see some.

I need o do a drivers license and planning to do the same thing after that.
Im thinking about getting something like this to live in, but it will still take some years:







Keep us posted on this project!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2011)

sounds sweet, i had a hippy lady that wanted to trade me a mini van for my (full size) bus, but it was a total junker. i ended up tradin out for a dodge ram conversion van, and it's awesome. i can't wait to do some traveling in it! definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> That sounds fucking awesome!
> Do you have any photos of your project(van) would love to see some.
> 
> I need o do a drivers license and planning to do the same thing after that.
> ...



this also looks neat, i like the idea of having a trailer behind my van, but not sure if i need that much space.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 25, 2011)

Not neccesery for travel, but for general living on wagonpsquats or in the woods it might be handy to have a bit of extra space. Especially if you are going to do it with your partner, so you dont stick onto "eachothers lip" all day long.

I want a wagon around 6m, build a small kitchen in it, a 2 persons bed, table, solar panels perhaps. space to store books and other things. as living quarter that mostly will stay put at the land.
Then one can retreat himself into his bus/van or use the bus/van for travel.

I can imagine that the winter will be hard however. A woodstove is necesery!


----------



## Cardboard (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a friend who made a sort of slide out shelf bed on the back of a minivan. she could pull the whole bed out (2 people lowered it down to the ground), with a fold out tent coming from the back door, to make a lot more space. of course camping at a walmart or something, this is not an option, but it was really cool for those times when she wasnt in the city.


----------



## mamamutiny (Jun 27, 2011)

that bed idea sounds cool


----------



## Cardboard (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I will see if I she has pictures of it still, I think she has been without the van for some years, but you can more or less imagine, a storage area under a mattress that can fill up the whole back end of a minivan, but on rolling tracks (like a file cabinet or something). gotta think efficient when you are working with such a small place, since they were 2, having a large bed was some necessity, but it left almost no room for anything else. when she put it on tracks and had storage underneath, room for a kitchen, tools, extra gear... The tent folded onto the hatch-style door, which was my favorite part, pull the bed out, unfold the walls, and double the interior space of the van in about 10 minutes.

another option could be the bed coming out the whole way, but still being anchored on the van side, and maybe folding legs, so you are up off the ground. For long term camping somewhere, this would also make another space under the bed for functional use.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been living in my ford ranger truck with an aluminum cap for a while now. I'm runnin to look at a econoline 150 tonight cause it's gettin cramped since I picked up a dog in Texas when I was leather tramping. Good luck. Rubber tramping can be fun but costly.


----------

